

Gosling: Fears Over Consequences of Possible Oracle Trial Win Overblown - jimmyvanhalen
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/254867/java_creator_fears_over_consequences_of_possible_oracle_trial_win_may_be_overblown.html

======
jimmyvanhalen
Gosling: _"Despite my well-known opinions on Oracle, they wouldn't do any of
the nightmare scenarios that some have imagined: such a meltdown would not be
in their own self interest. They have actually been unexpectedly good stewards
of Java (although less so of Solaris)."_

